# AMNS in GOSM?



## tjoff (Aug 13, 2010)

Has anyone tried this and if so how do you keep drippings from getting ont he dust and going out?  I like the idea because I have had problems with billowing white smoke.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 13, 2010)

You can make a tent out of aluminum foil and place it over the AMNS.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 13, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> You can make a tent out of aluminum foil and place it over the AMNS.


Paul is correct. Also you need to be careful with the water pan. Try to put it below the waterpan so that the moisture doesnt get into the sawdust. This makes it moist and hard to burn. Or dont use water in the pan.


----------



## mikeintn (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey gang,

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I'm thinking of asking Santa for an AMNS to use in my GOSM, and want to make sure it can be used for temps above 200, and how do you keep the burner from igniting all of the sawdust?? 

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## mudduck (Dec 5, 2010)

MikeInTN said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I'm thinking of asking Santa for an AMNS to use in my GOSM, and want to make sure it can be used for temps above 200, and how do you keep the burner from igniting all of the sawdust??
> 
> ...


i think you can set it to the side far enough the flame  won't burn it its made out of ss so the high temp should be ok


----------

